# Electricity Bills to Come Down



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Apparently electricity bills for people on the lowest basic tariff (the TUR) should fall from April 2014, because the wholesale price of electricity has fallen, resulting in bills falling by between €9 - €12. 


La tarifa de la luz se estrena con rebajas | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃ�S

Every little helps! I'll be waiting eagerly for mine to arrive, to see if it's true.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Apparently electricity bills for people on the lowest basic tariff (the TUR) should fall from April 2014, because the wholesale price of electricity has fallen, resulting in bills falling by between €9 - €12.
> 
> 
> La tarifa de la luz se estrena con rebajas | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃ�S
> ...



:rofl: 

best laugh I've had this week!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, they will come down (for a while at least) because as from 1 April they have to charge the daily market rate for power rather than a pre-set price, and the market rate has fallen - it's 25% lower than this time last year. They will also be refunding any over-charge for April.

The old TUR has been replaced by the Precio Voluntario para el Pequeño Consumidor (PVPC) and applies to households with less than 10kW potencia - 16 million consumers.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Keep laughing, chaps - every consumer on the PVPC tariff is to receive a refund of €23 on the electricity bills because the prices charged for the first 3 months of this year were too high, according to the new method of calculating electricity prices.


Las el?ctricas devolver?n unos 23 euros a cada cliente por el sobreprecio. SUR.es

Don't spend it all in the one shop, everybody!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Keep laughing, chaps - every consumer on the PVPC tariff is to receive a refund of €23 on the electricity bills because the prices charged for the first 3 months of this year were too high, according to the new method of calculating electricity prices.
> 
> 
> Las el?ctricas devolver?n unos 23 euros a cada cliente por el sobreprecio. SUR.es
> ...


I've always wondered how this works - I have just rented out an apartment. I presume any rebate will go to the current contract holder and NOT the one who was paying the bills for the last 3 months!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I only got €6....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Hmmm, I only got €6....


I wouldn't have thought anybody would have received anything yet - according to the article, this decision was only published in the BOE today. Are you sure your €6 wasn't in respect of something else?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I wouldn't have thought anybody would have received anything yet - according to the article, this decision was only published in the BOE today. Are you sure your €6 wasn't in respect of something else?


We got a letter with our bill this week- we are billed every 2 months here. I think it said we could choose the PVsomething tariff or pay a set monthly amount which I didn't really fancy our bills don't vary much anyway. It wasn't very helpful as they couldn't say what my monthly tariff would be. I have heard they were going to up the standing charges and lower the unit cost so friends who have holiday homes would end up paying more but this might be a different issue I confess i didn't really understand it all. Anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

JaneyO said:


> We got a letter with our bill this week- we are billed every 2 months here. I think it said we could choose the PVsomething tariff or pay a set monthly amount which I didn't really fancy our bills don't vary much anyway. It wasn't very helpful as they couldn't say what my monthly tariff would be. I have heard they were going to up the standing charges and lower the unit cost so friends who have holiday homes would end up paying more but this might be a different issue I confess i didn't really understand it all. Anyone enlighten me?


I haven't received the letter yet, it'll probably arrive early next month.

The part about increasing the standing charges and reducing the unit cost has already happened, last year.

Since the beginning of this year the old system of fixing the price of electricity was scrapped and the companies are now supposed to charge in line with the wholesale price of electricity, on a daily basis. Consumers can either choose to pay a fixed monthly amount, as your letter says, or if your potencia is less than 10kw you can stay on the variable PVPC tariff. Trouble is, nobody knows as yet which one would work out cheaper, although when details of the new system were announced most commentators were saying that the fixed amount would probably be more expensive. But who knows how the price of electricity is going to fluctuate in the future? Certainly not me. I think I'll stick with the variable tariff but I might live to regret it. Didn't life used to be simpler?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Apparently electricity bills for people on the lowest basic tariff (the TUR) should fall from April 2014, because the wholesale price of electricity has fallen, resulting in bills falling by between €9 - €12.
> 
> 
> La tarifa de la luz se estrena con rebajas | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃ�S
> ...


Well, the first post-April bill has now arrived, and it is €10 less than the last one (almost identical consumption) - so thus far, at least, in respect of my bill, they were right. That represents a fraction over 10% off my bill.

I see from the press that UK utility companies are being urged to cut prices because wholesale energy costs have fallen sharply, so can we expect these lower prices to continue for a bit longer?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Well, the first post-April bill has now arrived, and it is €10 less than the last one (almost identical consumption) - so thus far, at least, in respect of my bill, they were right. That represents a fraction over 10% off my bill.
> 
> I see from the press that UK utility companies are being urged to cut prices because wholesale energy costs have fallen sharply, so can we expect these lower prices to continue for a bit longer?


Mine arrived this morning complete with letter stating that the regulation was introduced on April 1st & will be applied to the first trimestre after . So, according to Iberdrola they'll be refunding & or adjusting against the first bill after the 1st July. Which means that the next meter reading is end of july so we will see early August. I actually had 2 women around from Iberdrola explaining about it & trying to get me to change over to fixed amount monthly. Thinking about it they'd like that as if they get you 'overpaying' then balance up at year end they 're getting interest free loans.:nono:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Mine arrived this morning complete with letter stating that the regulation was introduced on April 1st & will be applied to the first trimestre after . So, according to Iberdrola they'll be refunding & or adjusting against the first bill after the 1st July. Which means that the next meter reading is end of july so we will see early August. I actually had 2 women around from Iberdrola explaining about it & trying to get me to change over to fixed amount monthly. Thinking about it they'd like that as if they get you 'overpaying' then balance up at year end they 're getting interest free loans.:nono:


I don't intend changing to the fixed rate, like you I suspect it will lead to people overpaying. When I notified my UK utility company that I was leaving the country it transpired that my account was in credit by over £300, but of course they'd never reduced my monthly direct debit payment, quite the opposite. They did refund the money, but certainly didn't pay me interest for having sat on that money all along!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I received my refund advice from Endesa today - €22.90. Thank you very much Sr. Rajoy for making those nasty electricity companies pay back what they'd overcharged us!

It must be my lucky day - the IBI bill arrived as well, and I'm to get an additional subvencion from the Diputacion de Malaga of €32.90 (in addition to the €241.72 discount that I get from the Ayuntamiento).

As they promised earlier in the year, the Ayuntamiento have reduced the catastral values by 27% as well - should be good news as it would reduce plus valia and inheritance tax liabilities for residents here, plus it means that anyone buying a house will be less likely to be hit by demands from Hacienda for additional transfer tax, as catastral values had risen well above current property market prices in the area.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumb: Don't spend it all at once!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

A few days ago I received 170E back from Endesa due to overpayment. I cannot believe how hopeless and incompetent this company are. Still, I am glad of my rebate as I used it to treat myself to a cement mixer. Let the building commence.......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone had a refund from CHC Energía yet?


----------

